# Frustrated with transfer times. LT Transfers



## talkamotta (Jul 29, 2019)

Ok I bought my Worldmark on eBay mid-February around Valentines Day.  Happy day to me.  Paid money within 3 days.  Paperwork was sent to LT transfers within a week.  May 13th.  LT transfers sent an email saying it was going to Wyndham and it would take about 15 weeks.  At that point, I was a little upset that LT transfers took so long to get it to Wyndham because after all there is no title search?   But whatever.  Now 2 weeks ago got an email saying I needed to sign a paper and get it notarized.  They received that in 3 days.  Now today they said they are sending it to again back to Wyndham and said it would take another 15 weeks to complete.  At this point, it might be a Happy Halloween if I am lucky.   I thought LT transfers was a good company,  I'm not so sure.  This is my first time buying Worldmark,  is this normal?


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 29, 2019)

LT is pretty good.  They do have wait times, though in this case I suspect they are giving you a 15 week to complete estimate because they cannot forecast how long it will take Wyndham/Worldmark to do the transfer on their side.  They are beholden to that slow process.  So they are probably giving a conservative estimate so that they do not disappoint you.

BTW, you could have done the transfer yourself (since as you point out WM is not deeded ownership) assuming the seller was willing to do his/her part to execute the transaction.  When I purchased resale, I handled the paperwork myself working with the seller.

-ryan


----------



## Panina (Jul 29, 2019)

My experience with LT Transfers has always been good.  If there is a delay due to them being behind they tell you.  

My guess is they have experienced slow transfers with what you purchased and are giving you an estimate on the worst timeline they have experienced.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 29, 2019)

Usually LT's part of the transfer is only about 3 weeks. If it took February to May before they were ready to send in paperwork, I would expect the delay was caused by the seller not providing what they needed to supply.


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 29, 2019)

I bought it from a mega seller ebay not directly from the seller/owner of the account.  Next time, if there is one, I will try to bypass the transfer company (maybe asking you for help) and deal  directly with Wyndham.  LT Transfers had the account from mid Feb to mid May.    Sent it to Wyndham and they must have kicked it back because LT Transfer didnt have all the paperwork....the notorized documents.  This is something that LT transfer should know.  So the Wyndham clock starts again.  I dont know why it would take them from mid Feb to mid May to get their stuff done, and they didnt do it completely.  I wouldnt do another transfer with them again.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 29, 2019)

I still think a lot of the delay was likely from the mega seller having trouble getting the signatures from the actual owner or getting the POA from the owner so they could do the signing.  I'm not sure what notarized document from the buyer they need for Worldmark but wyndham just recently started requiring more from the buyer than they did in the past so that process might have changed since LT started the file and was waiting on the seller documents.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 29, 2019)

Can’t speak to this specific situation other than a guess: 

When I bought WM it took Wyndham every minute of 90 days to transfer things after they had received all the paperwork. LT makes no money until the deal is done, so they have every incentive to get things done quickly. They have always been very responsive when I’ve asked them for an update. Did you ask LT why things took so long, and why this new delay? 

My guess there is that it was the Seller, mega or otherwise. If they were only brokering the deal, the previous owner is the likely delay point.

Don’t be angry at LT until you know the problem is something they did/didn’t do. It may be completely out of their control.

Dave


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Jul 29, 2019)

For what its worth, I bought a resale WM account to combine into my current WM account from a reputable timeshare company in mid-February, and the transfer/combine process still isn't quite fully completed yet. The combine appears to be partially completed as I notice some changes when I login to my WM account, and so I called WM owner care and they said the combine will be fully completed within a week or so.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 29, 2019)

I handled my own transfer when I sold my Worldmark contract.  There was a long wait before I received the transfer paperwork from Worldmark for notary.  After both parties sent in their respective portions to Worldmark, there was another wait for 2 months.  There is a good chance the problem was not caused by LT Transfer.  Ever since Wyndham acquired Worldmark, the delay has been horrendous.


----------



## md8287 (Jul 29, 2019)

It’s very likely not on LT Transfers. I’ve seen them get held up by seller not sending In all paperwork (or payment) or Wyndham being very slow but I have never had LT be the hold up.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jul 29, 2019)

It’s Worldmark.  I am waiting for WM to create an account for a family purchase of a Shell property.  LT Transfers told me it can take 90 days after completion.  Even previous owner explained, WM is slow.


----------



## Kim Him (Jul 30, 2019)

My last transfer took 7 months. I submitted the request in January and it just completed a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 30, 2019)

LT Transfer does have a rush service for an additional $75.  Might be worth it if someone has Wyndham MF.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 30, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> LT Transfer does have a rush service for an additional $75.  Might be worth it if someone has Wyndham MF.


I would save the $75.  LT Transfer can do nothing about Wyndham's/Worldmark's slow moving transfers.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 30, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I would save the $75.  LT Transfer can do nothing about Wydham's slow moving transfers.


I've used LT Transfers before.  After they get all the deed info, signed TS purchase agreement, and signed doc prep form, it takes four (4) weeks for LT transfers to prepare the final paperwork for seller and buyer to sign.

With the $75 rush fee, LT transfers does it in one (1) week.  Additionally, with this $75 fee, LT Transfers might accept the $299 Wyndham fee via paypal, instead of a check snail mail.  For someone with high Wyndham monthly MF, the extra $75 might be worth it.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 30, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I've used LT Transfers before.  After they get all the deed info, signed TS purchase agreement, and signed doc prep form, it takes four (4) weeks for LT transfers to prepare the final paperwork for seller and buyer to sign.
> 
> With the $75 rush fee, LT transfers does it in one (1) week.  Additionally, with this $75 fee, LT Transfers might accept the $299 Wyndham fee via paypal, instead of a check snail mail.  For someone with high Wyndham monthly MF, the extra $75 might be worth it.



For a Wyndham or Worldmark Transfer?


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 30, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> For a Wyndham or Worldmark Transfer?


Wyndham.  I’ve never done a Worldmark transfer.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 31, 2019)

I bought a Vistana week that went through LT Transfer and the whole thing was done in about 3 weeks.  On the other hand, my most recent WM purchase (not through LT) took forever which I attribute to Wyndham.  Earlier WM purchases (many years ago) went through much more quickly.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 2, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I would save the $75.  LT Transfer can do nothing about Wyndham's/Worldmark's slow moving transfers.



Looks like for extra 5 percent, LT transfers will accept the $300 transfer fee via PayPal instead of snail mail.


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 9, 2019)

Yahoo, finally was notified by LT Transfers that I am now Worldmark.  February to October...8 months.  Well I won't be doing that again.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 9, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> Yahoo, finally was notified by LT Transfers that I am now Worldmark.  February to October...8 months.  Well I won't be doing that again.



I hear WorldMark is taking forever to do resale transfers. So I wonder if another closing company would have taken just as long. Mine took every bit of three months AFTER all the paperwork was submitted to WorldMark.

Now that it’s done, good luck! WorldMark sent me my New Owners Welcome Packet over two months after the day I was notified the account had transferred. There was exactly ONE PAGE that had my personal info on it. The rest was generic pages that could have been printed at any time.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 9, 2019)

I do not understand why folks use closing companies with WMTC? There is no DEED. There is no recording with some Government Office. Previously the seller and I simply dealt directly with the Wyndham Transfer Office in Orlando. 

Also please remember WMTC has nothing to do with transfer of Ownerships. Put the blame where it belongs - Wyndham.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2019)

When I sold my WM contract I handled it directly with Worldmark.  I used LTT for all other resale timeshares.


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 10, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I hear WorldMark is taking forever to do resale transfers. So I wonder if another closing company would have taken just as long. Mine took every bit of three months AFTER all the paperwork was submitted to WorldMark.
> 
> Now that it’s done, good luck! WorldMark sent me my New Owners Welcome Packet over two months after the day I was notified the account had transferred. There was exactly ONE PAGE that had my personal info on it. The rest was generic pages that could have been printed at any time.
> 
> Dave



I called Wyndam or worldmark to make sure they had my payment information and they gave me my member number.  They said I would be getting a welcome packet.  I went on worldmark owners site and registered.  They said I would hear back in a day with a temp password, well it's been two days and nothing.  LTT informed me that it had been transferred, worldmark hasn't sent me anything but they said it has been transferred and they had all my information.  But I can't log in.  This is frustrating and it's only just begun.


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 10, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> I do not understand why folks use closing companies with WMTC? There is no DEED. There is no recording with some Government Office. Previously the seller and I simply dealt directly with the Wyndham Transfer Office in Orlando.
> 
> Also please remember WMTC has nothing to do with transfer of Ownerships. Put the blame where it belongs - Wyndham.


I didn't understand it either.  The ebay seller and LTT played with it for 4 months.  I think each of them had it for 2 months.  I didn't pay for it so.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 10, 2019)

It does seem that LTT did drop the ball somewhat without knowing exactly what WM required and requiring the new form after they had already sent in the paperwork. I agree that LTT does a pretty good job and their price can't be beat, but they usually are always running a backlog and in past experience it is about three to four weeks before they can complete closing. Though they do good and request the estoppel and the closing cost deposit upfront from whoever is paying for it.


----------

